

Lockheed’s stealth C-130 successor revealed - bane
http://www.flightglobal.com/blogs/the-dewline/2011/09/images-lockheeds-stealth-c-130/

======
totalforge
Should be 'Large wind tunnel model of proposed design revealed', no new
aircraft is being introduced. Looks a bit like Thunderbird 2, if you go back
that far.

